# Husqvarna GTH26V52LS - does anyone know what this model is like before I buy one?



## Alberta_Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

I am thinking of buying a new *2011 Husqvarna GTH26V52LS *in a couple of weeks. I wanted to know if anyone out there knows anything about this new Husqvarna model. Apparently it has a 26hp Kawasaki, Hydro-Gear transmission and a fabricated 52" deck. It sounds like the Husqvarna had a weak frame on this series of tractors in the past, but now they are using a thicker frame and they have a 5 year warranty on the frame. I was thinking about a JD but I don't see the price difference justification if the engine and transmission is for the most part the same. JD says that they have heaver parts in the Kawasaki engine, but I think that mainly benefits the JD parts department ($). The JD attachments may be easier to remove and attach however! _*Can anyone tell me anything good or bad about this unit before I go and buy it? *_


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

Don't know first hand about Husqvarna so take what I say for what it's worth. Just got a chain saw from a local Husqvarna dealer and noticed the how much nicer these are than the ones in the box stores. I did google this model and it looks very nice. To get something from Deere with all those features and trans that rated for ground driven attachments it would be a lot more money. This is priced about like an X300 and it would eat them for breakfast. Two of my Neighbors have Husqvarnas from this same dealer and praise them. In fact I'm the odd duck with a Simplicity. Does it have four wheels on the mower deck? It looked like just front wheels. On that large of a deck one on each corner and a center in front would be nice. If It only has front wheels on the deck that would be my only reservation. Good luck getting you new Husqvarna.


----------



## Alberta_Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

I looked at this model today in Calgary and there are 5 wheels on this deck in total; one on each corner and a wide one on the center in the front. The deck looked really good and sturdy with even 3 grease nipples on the spindles. My only concern after seeing it today was the steering design. Husqvarna has some type of cog/notch type of design consisting of a round cog on the end on the steering rod that works with a flat metal plate that has matching notches to work the tie rods on the front wheels. The cast iron" front axle seems really well built (it should because it has a 5 year warranty) with grease nipples. Thanks for your feedback Evanedward.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HUSQVARNA GTH26V52LS - Garden tractors

Looks like a well built machine!..

Welcome to the Forum!..Alberta_Boy..


----------



## Alberta_Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks wjjones. I hope that this unit will last 15-20 years if taken care of!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Alberta_Boy said:


> Thanks wjjones. I hope that this unit will last 15-20 years if taken care of!



The average life of these engines are 5000 hrs...... that may take awhile...


----------



## Alberta_Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

Well WJJones; that works for me because I would like to get the most for my Canadian dollars and I prefer to keep my money in North America!_ The tractor I understand is built in North Carolina and the tiller that I am going to buy for it is made in Quebec. _I have been told that the Kawasaki engines are good engines so let's hope you are right. Thanks


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I already replyed to this under another thread- i used Da google and came up with the same web page Wjjones did - most reviews were 5 of 5.

Keep in mind cast iron axles can break if hit hard enough- my freind has a JD - the previous owner managed to break the front axle.


----------



## rrosen (Nov 9, 2010)

I just got a LGT24K54 which I realize is a different model but it seems well built from everything I can see.


----------



## Alberta_Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for your info rrosen. What are your thoughts about the Kawasaki engine and the tuff-torq transmission so far?


----------



## rrosen (Nov 9, 2010)

So far, so good. The owner of the store says his experience is the Kawasaki engine is superior to the Briggs and Stratton as far as life and repairs. Since he services a lot of tractors, he said his engine repairs since they switched to Kawasaki have been next to nothing.


----------



## Alberta_Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

I bought a Husqvarna GTH26V52LS this Summer with a Kawasaki 26HP. It starts really easy and seems to have a lot of power. I only have 23 hours on the engine at the moment and the only other comment that I have is that it might be a little thirsty. It goes through about 1 gallon of fuel per hour. Otherwise it has been a great engine so far.


----------



## rrosen (Nov 9, 2010)

After a summer with my LGT24K54, it is still running strong. No complaints. 

Well actually one. I wish it went faster. Long straight runs on the lawn would get done quicker.


----------



## Wonbill (Feb 15, 2009)

Slightly off topic

I have had a Sears/Husqvarns GT5000 27HP?54" cut for the last 2 years cutting 5 acres of rough/swamp ground the only thing i constantly complain about is I wish the B/S engine was more fuel efficient.

My perfect machine would be a triple deck and a 15hp Kawasaki

I have owned 3 B&S/Husqvarna each one a bigger motor frames heavier the current 54" is the best yet

the cheapest MTD 42"14hp B&S gear I kept for 4 years the frame was a bit squirmy (flexing)at times hard on blade brakes 
next was a Sears/AYP?Husqvarna 20hp LT2000 42" hydro manual PTO better steering more comfortable blade brakes somewhat better (replaced once a year ) a little harder on fuel I could snuff the motor at full bore and long heavy grass (the 14.5 bogged down but never snuffed)kept till warranty was off
then a Sears/Husqvarna LT3000 22hp B/S Hydro manual PTO again a little more fuel, blade brakes once a year front steering tie rod too light so I renforced and all was well had a habit of spitting the E clip on the ftont tire (mainly left fron t once or twice a year)in high speed corners broke a frame bracket (not frame)
as you can tell I run mainly wide open 3/4 throttle and geared in high dodge trees (most of the time ) cut anything 1 1/2" or less (tag alders etc). some frame squrming.

the current GT 5000 (Garden Tractor) much heaver frame tires better ride love the tripleblade deck (still can get it stuck in the swamp if it is too wet) electric PTO love it no blade brakes if I can get 5 years out of the PTO I will brake even on the blade brakes of the manual PTO If I could get a hydro to go as fast in reverse as ahead that would br a fine thing.
Just my .02CDN
Wonbill


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Husqvarna is a good product. One of my customers has an older/lighter model,that wasn't cared for,on a regular schedule,and though there were a couple of things needed(battery,blades,and deck rollers)it was running fine,and fairly simple/inexpensive to repair.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

rrosen said:


> After a summer with my LGT24K54, it is still running strong. No complaints.
> 
> Well actually one. I wish it went faster. Long straight runs on the lawn would get done quicker.



The tech specs show 8mph for the GTH-26v52LS... Thats pretty fast..


----------



## rrosen (Nov 9, 2010)

*Speed*

The LGT24K54 has a top speed of 5.5 mph if I remember correctly.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

rrosen said:


> The LGT24K54 has a top speed of 5.5 mph if I remember correctly.



Yep thats what my Craftsman does 5.5 and I wish I could speed it up some.. Between the 5.5 mph, and the constant need to clean the grass from the deck I am going to buy a Husqvarna LS series.. It has more speed, and a Fabricated cutting deck which doesnt clog up nearly as bad as the stamped decks. Every mower I have serviced with a Fab deck there was very little build up of grass under the deck. I have to scrape mine after every cutting, and it will fill up a 5 gallon bucket.. that deck wash port is about as worthless as the tits on a boar hog..


----------



## Alberta_Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

I bought a GTH-26V52LS this Summer and I must say that I was very impressed with the thickness of the deck and it is heavy. We took the deck off this Fall to put on a tiller we found out that the left-side (non-discharge side) was quite clogged up with grass, due to I suspect from cutting wet grass. So you may want to be aware that this deck does not like wet grass. Otherwise you will be very impressed. *Hands down it is just as good or better * than the John Deere Stamped decks. The only thing noticed is that the Husqvarna decks don't have swivel caster wheels on the front, but I found that to be no big deal even when taking the deck off.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Alberta_Boy said:


> I bought a GTH-26V52LS this Summer and I must say that I was very impressed with the thickness of the deck and it is heavy. We took the deck off this Fall to put on a tiller we found out that the left-side (non-discharge side) was quite clogged up with grass, due to I suspect from cutting wet grass. So you may want to be aware that this deck does not like wet grass. Otherwise you will be very impressed. *Hands down it is just as good or better * than the John Deere Stamped decks. The only thing noticed is that the Husqvarna decks don't have swivel caster wheels on the front, but I found that to be no big deal even when taking the deck off.



I think I know the problem with the grass issue in the non throwing side through more research. I have discovered with the deck being rounded on that side is what causes it to clog. I have noticed on other ztr fab decks the ends are squared, and I service quite a few they had very little if any grass stuck to the deck underneath. Maybe Husqvarna needs to re-spec the decks to have square ends maybe this would help with grass sticking.


----------



## CareBear (Sep 4, 2011)

Just like the guys say, the Kawasaki engine saved Husqvarna from bankruptcy! Those B&S engines were a piece of crap! These are very reliable machines. change fuel filter 2 times a season. and learn how to rebuild carbs.


----------

